
Ask HN: Company won't return lended prototypes - up_or_down
Hello we lended some company prototypes for limited time (2 weeks). Did not charge for the lending, but signed NDA. It was a favor to them pretty much. Now they went dark and won&#x27;t return calls or emails.  They are on Twitter.<p>We need our prototypes back. What is the best course of action that does not involve some crazy legal expenses?
======
uptown
If you have an attorney, have them send a letter. If you don't, you should get
one.

~~~
cyphar
This is the only right answer to questions like this. Get a lawyer and get
their advice. Not random people on the internet.

------
mysterypie
It'd be nice to know their motivation. Another person commented on the obvious
possibilities: company went bust, they're too cheap to mail it, etc.

But thinking out of the box for a moment, are any of these scenarios possible?

\- Your prototypes were lost, stolen, or broken and they don't want to admit
it?

\- It was taken by someone else (not stolen) and they can't get it back? For
example, taken by a bank, investor, landlord, or government as collateral
until a loan, investment, rent, or taxes are paid?

\- Does your prototype involve something like crypto (in certain countries) or
weapons systems such that a government agency could have classified it or
seized it?

\- Are they trying to exert leverage against you to do or not do something,
but can't come right out and say it? That is, they want _you_ to say it first?

------
dman
If they have raised money, mail their investors. I would expect a prompt reply
from the company after that.

------
chrisBob
Are they in Ann Arbor Michigan, USA? If so I can go over and take a look for
you. Anywhere else you would need to find someone else to approach them and
help you out.

~~~
stevenwiles
You're saying you're willing to hunt down this company for a random user on
the internet? Why are you so eager to get involved?

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Why do they want to keep them?

~~~
bbcbasic
Could be to copy the ip. Or to sell on. Or they have gone bust do cannot be
contacted. Or to cheap to mail them back. Or it's a one man band and the owner
passed away or...

------
tonyedgecombe
Go and stand in their reception until they return them.

~~~
up_or_down
geography makes it impossible

~~~
cweagans
You know we invented airplanes a while ago, right?

~~~
up_or_down
yes, unfortunately they also invented borders and visas

~~~
cweagans
It sounds like you just need to decide how much trouble this is worth to you.
Is the cost of losing your prototypes greater than the cost of international
travel?

